# Anchoring of transformers



## hlfireinspector (Mar 29, 2010)

Is there not a provision that requires that transformers be anchored ? Local power company says

" Do you know how much that weights?" Semsic zone D2.

Had a transformer struck by a truck, knocked it off pad and shut down power to complex.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: Anchoring of transformers

Are they the utility's transformers?  Transformers that are utility owned are generally outside the long arm of the building code.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: Anchoring of transformers

They are the power company's transformer. Anything in NEC 2005?


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: Anchoring of transformers

Not covered

(


```
90.2 Scope. B) Not Covered. This Code does not cover the following: (1) Installations in ships, watercraft other than floating buildings, railway rolling stock, aircraft, or automotive vehicles other than mobile homes and recreational vehiclesFPN: Although the scope of this Code indicates that the Code does not cover installations in ships, portions of this Code are incorporated by reference into Title 46, Code of Federal Regulations, Parts 110–113. (2) Installations underground in mines and self-propelled mobile surface mining machinery and its attendant electrical trailing cable (3) Installations of railways for generation, transformation, transmission, or distribution of power used exclusively for operation of rolling stock or installations used exclusively for signaling and communications purposes (4) Installations of communications equipment under the exclusive control of communications utilities located outdoors or in building spaces used exclusively for such installations (5) Installations under the exclusive control of an electric utility where such installationsa. Consist of service drops or service laterals, and associated metering, or b. Are located in legally established easements, rights-of-way, or by other agreements either designated by or recognized by public service commissions, utility commissions, or other regulatory agencies having jurisdiction for such installations, or c. Are on property owned or leased by the electric utility for the purpose of communications, metering, generation, control, transformation, transmission, or distribution of electric energy.
```


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: Anchoring of transformers

Seismic zone D2 should require them to be anchored, not enough to resist vehicle impact, This could be acomplished through ASCE-7. However as others have pointed out the utilities equipment is probably not under your jurisdiction. Check your states Public Service Commision that is who may require the utilities to follow certain codes. Sometimes just talking to their engineering department will educate them enough to look into seismic requirements they should be addressing.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: Anchoring of transformers

Thanks for all the help. They stated that they just started doing this at power supply stations but not for private transformers.

 Been to too many earthquake classes. Everyone doesn't think like me.


----------



## north star (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: Anchoring of transformers

*hlfireinspector,*

*See Article 450.8 [ Guarding ] in the `08 NEC.    See if this article will*

*apply to your application.*


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Anchoring of transformers

The term "under the exclusive control" means that no one other than the utility has access to the transformer.  If the transformer is located on the property of another, or if the transformer is not protected by a fence, wall, etc the prevents access, then it is not under the exclusive control of the utility.

If you are in an area where the siesmic zone is D then you are clearly in a fault region.  There are likely to be other rules that apply.  I would look to the PUC of your state.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Anchoring of transformers

hlfireinspector,

Agree with the other posts.     While the location, and the transformer itself are not under the

authority of the adopted codes, because you are in a Seismic Category D2, there should

be some type of anchoring requirements, either by the power company itself, or by FEMA,

MEMA, or the City of Horn Lake, ...maybe even DeSoto County EOC!

If, however, you are just asking if there is a requirement to protect the transformer itself

from incidental impact, ...the answer is "Yes !"   North star' reference in the 2008 NEC is

correct!     The transformer itself would not be altered/disturbed, but you COULD install

barriers around the perimeter of the transformer, or at a 'new' installation, the transformer

could be elevated somewhat to prevent vehicle impacts.

Entergy has a book/manual of installation standards that is available online at:

http://www.entergy.com,  Customer Installation Standards for Electric Service.    Look in

Section 10.   Also, Entergy added an update to the Installation Standards [ as of June 1,

2005  ]. *"The Company, at its option, may require a barricade to be installed to*

*prevent damage to the meters or encroachment on the clearances ( driveways,*

*parking lots, etc.  ).* Typical clearances for pad mounted transformers are 3 ft. on the

sides and back and 12 ft. from the front must be maintained at all times.  From Section 10

- Transformers, Vaults and Substaions,  Sub-section 10.1 - General Comments.

This is ' assuming 'that Entergy is your electrical power provider.

HTH   

.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Anchoring of transformers

Entergy is the power company and there are bollards to prevent this one from being struck by a vehicle. I think that meets the intent of NEC450.8 (A).The concerns I had was earthquake stability. The transformer is quite large and may not be an overturning issue but interruption of service even during a small shake could happen if not secured in some way. The building has a back-up generator sitting on a 750 gal fuel tank (also not secured) right next to this transformer. I think I won the battle on securing the gen set and fuel tank.


----------

